# 1991 HUD gauges



## Guest (Oct 19, 2002)

I've been looking for sometime now for indiglo gauges for a Heads Up Display option I have on my dash. The standard ones will not work b/c of the fuel gauge is turned around on my dash. Any help would be appreciated. Thanx


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2002)

jus leave it alone HUD are really rare and those things are prone to breaking if tinkered with


----------



## StanBo (Sep 15, 2002)

nismo180sx said:


> *jus leave it alone HUD are really rare and those things are prone to breaking if tinkered with *


I can vouch for that. I recently got my HUD working. Don't screw with it if it works.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2002)

cool, thanx, I won't. Just trying to make the interior look nicer and looking for suggestions.


----------



## StanBo (Sep 15, 2002)

91-240sxowner said:


> *cool, thanx, I won't. Just trying to make the interior look nicer and looking for suggestions. *


No problem. I just wanted to save you from some trouble.

If you would like some good interior mods look for trim kits.

I don't know if they make them for the s13 but my friend Frank has a true aluminum kit for his s14. It really looks nice.

What color is your carpeting?

I know mine is a light gray and is worn away.

I purchased a new black carpet that will be installed this winter. I think it will help clean up the interior. I think one of the best mods is to replace items to bring them back to showroom new. New seat covers or whole seats, replacement of cracked plastic inlays etc.....

Hope this helps.


----------



## KaOz (Oct 24, 2002)

Some suggestions:

AbFlug makes interior parts of the Silvia (S13)'s!

Example: Their door inserts - which can be painted and are smooth as a baby's b-hind! 

In terms of guages, NISMO has some guages (i.e. Speedometer, etc) for the S13.

However, because it is NISMO it will cost you an arm and maybe half a leg (pref. your best one). heh. 

You can check this stuff out at: www.autoimaging.com (I believe they had the AbFlug inserts, but don't anymore)... email them and ask... they should be able to help you.

All the best,
KaOz.

P.S. Have you heard about *The BIG Meet*??? 

Check Canadian/International section... might interest you!


----------

